# Sewer replacement deep 6" clay



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Had to replace this 1927 6" clay sewer line because of an addition to the home is being built over it(clay not approve as a building drain). I don't do many basement jobs, and man was this one was deep(atleast what i'm used too). The Washer and Dryer where moved out of the basement as was the mechanical equipment and the floor drain in the basement was deleted. A sump pump was added to collect rain water if it was to get in. That why I hooked up to the 6" clay with a 45 and not a wye. 

Thought plbgbiz would lke to see how this job went since he give me a hand on it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

one more


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

You got some concrete around that fernco didn't you?

Will?...............................


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I know they are legal for that install in my state. But I despise them. 


I like a 6x4 bushing put in a 6" hi-torq 80 no-hub with the 4" solvent welded into the bushing.

Solid.....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw the grinder in the pic, I have started using one for cast and clay pipes, different wheel for the tile of course. Much cleaner cut on the old stuff than chain cutters.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Did you grout fill the abandoned clay or at least cap the ends?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Type "A" soil, I presume.................


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> I saw the grinder in the pic, I have started using one for cast and clay pipes, different wheel for the tile of course. Much cleaner cut on the old stuff than chain cutters.


One of these works good...










But if our excavation truck isn't around I'll use the snapper.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Is that one cleanout tee going to be buried? Maybe I'm missing something....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Is that one cleanout tee going to be buried? Maybe I'm missing something....


I think that is just his test tee with a plug at the footing.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I think that is just his test tee with a plug at the footing.


Test tee? Really?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Test tee? Really?


It is going under a house, it does need to be tested.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> It is going under a house, it does need to be tested.


Just went back and reread the first post.....my bad...:whistling2:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

do they make you put 10' of head on your building drains out there?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> do they make you put 10' of head on your building drains out there?



Not in OKC, I had to when I was in Texas. Up here in Oklahoma I haven't had to.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I saw the grinder in the pic, I have started using one for cast and clay pipes, different wheel for the tile of course. Much cleaner cut on the old stuff than chain cutters.


Nothing cuts clay pipe better than a grinder with a turbo rim diamond blade. Always clean.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Usually only floor level in most towns in the OKC metro area. May be different on new work.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Nothing cuts clay pipe better than a grinder with a turbo rim diamond blade. Always clean.


Agrees ,, I've used grinder with diamond blade for good many years now, works great and doesn't shock the pipe. I cut into sewer mains for taps with it in less than one minute. Cuts CI like a charm as well. A wheel lasts me about a year more or less usually. And I use it a good bit. Tip is be sure your grinder is trigger not flip switch for when you get it hung. :thumbup: I use Dewalt.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

thats deep?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

fhrace said:


> thats deep?


I thought deep was a line 3' deep under the basement floor in a 10' basement....:laughing:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

:laughing:i guess any time u dig everything is deep


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

It's deep for a southern boy like me. The line was 10' at the tie in. This was the 1st sewer line I have replaced coming out of a basement. You just don't see it much in Texas/Oklahoma. You Yankees probably see this on a daily basis.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

nice job.. semi deep , i hate deep ones i've done some backwater valves in my city and i only break the floor the size of a recyclen bin 2feetx2feet not that big and i work in there i've run across some drains,building traps 4ft deep i used little shovels and then my grinder small and tight but i love em.. first one i did wasn't deep and customer couldn't belive i did that size hole and worked in it and same with the inspector... after that i got so many referals wanting a small hole , i'll never forget the one that was about 5 ft deep to top of building trap , it fell apart in hole and bam to ends to fernco on .... i wish i had pics..


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

after rough in


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

small bathroom rough in. Shower, water closet, and lav.


----------

